# todays kill



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

shot this 3+ foot copperhead in my yard today. shot him from about 8-10 feet with my p90 useing remington 230 gr. golden sabre. the round went in his mouth. a once in a lifetime shot.










this is his head, after chopping it off, you can see the round blew his bottom jaw pretty much away.










danny


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Wow! :smt119

I've got a ton of black snakes around me...

see this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=235

I've only had to kill one copperhead since I bought my house. No gun... good ole' fashion shovel...won't do that again. Next time I'll shoot first, ask questions later. I generally leave the black snakes alone, I'll just move them (via long pipe) to somewhere else in the yard or sling them over my fence into the pasture that's around me. The black snakes help take care of the field mice and moles...so I'll keep them around.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

almost stepped on him js, just instinct i jumped back, drew from the hip and bingo. like i say i was amazed it blew him backbout 5 feet, on inspection the round went in his mouth and blew his bottom jaw away.

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I live in the city limits. All I can do is run :-D :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I live in the city limits. All I can do is run :-D :-D


If it was JUST a discharge a firearm in city limits I'd shoot and pay the fine,but if I did shoot here Id probably lose my CWL. :twisted:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I can't afford to get into any trouble either.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

well i live on the side of a mountain well outside the city limits, however my wife and i run a mobile home park with 26 homes. all the tenants came running out when i shot, i am the only one in the park with guns...lol. plenty oooohs and ahhhs. at least now everyone says they are gonna rake their leaves. :-D i killed 5 copperheads last summer, but this is by far the biggest one. comes with living in the woods i guess.

danny


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Kind of funny a guy calling himself viper goes and kills a copperhead. Ironic isn't it?

Hey viper does this sound familiar? "Awwwww poor snakie. You meanie." :lol:


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

lol... the viper is for the dodge variety. maser it isn't the snake as much(killed 5 last summer in the yard) as it was the shot. i am still stunned. he is a big one though.

danny


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Apparently, you're not killing enough of them !!


----------

